# Have I been sold a pup on my remap?



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Wonder if anyone on here can help....
Got my 2011 1.8 Roadster 'remapped' last week, after a few problems with the original ecu. Picked the car up and got the dyno map which shows 192 bhp and 259 Nm. Was told that the high air temp (32 degrees) meant that the bhp was showing low.
Two questions really.... (1) I thought that the stock engine was 250Nm so why no great increase in torque? And (2) could the tuner have altered temperature compensation etc. to show apparent rise in bhp?
Need to know a bit more about this before I confront the guy..... Any help appreciated.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Name the company and location don't know why people don't go with the reputable tuners on a new ish car


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Pae said:


> Wonder if anyone on here can help....
> Got my 2011 1.8 Roadster 'remapped' last week, after a few problems with the original ecu. Picked the car up and got the dyno map which shows 192 bhp and 259 Nm. Was told that the high air temp (32 degrees) meant that the bhp was showing low.
> Two questions really.... (1) I thought that the stock engine was 250Nm so why no great increase in torque? And (2) could the tuner have altered temperature compensation etc. to show apparent rise in bhp?
> Need to know a bit more about this before I confront the guy..... Any help appreciated.


Agree with robokn. Most of the mainstream companies offer the ability to remove the map completely if you're not happy with it. Although, this maybe on a trial basis... APR for me when the time's right.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am more than happy with REVO but there are quite a few out there APR, MRC, MTM, Shark, QS so why go to a back street chimp and allow him to F with your purchase of many 000's


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

So.. Thanks for the helpful comments so far, but this guy is not a back street chimp, has reasonably good rep, but that doesn't mean that I can't doubt him. There was a problem with the remap which may have meant he had to try and 'cover up' what happened.
I didn't ask for recommendations, simply if someone could answer the two questions re the standard torque figures and whether dyno charts can be 'manipulated' by temperature inputs etc?
Naming the company may amount to libel, but suffice to say that they are based in Durham UK.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dynos or logging runs can be altered very easiy to show whatever.

If you doubt the cars power book into another RR and test it.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Name the company.

Simple.

Next time, you should have gone to spec savers.


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Look - how helpful do you think it is to point out that hindsight is a wonderful thing?

I have asked a couple of simple questions because I may have been duped. i joined this forum thinking that it may be a useful resource for TT owners, but so far I've had one useful response and the rest have been ' I told you so.'

Thanks guys.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

The company name whould be helpful for TT owners


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

As I said before..... They're a remap company based in Durham.
A quick Google would reveal that the company name hints that they do what it says on the tin...........

They may, or may not, have scammed me. I was hoping that the experienced members on here could offer some advice re the 'map' that I have on the car - looks like standard torque but slightly increased bhp - does this look odd?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pae said:


> As I said before..... They're a remap company based in Durham.
> A quick Google would reveal that the company name hints that they do what it says on the tin...........
> 
> They may, or may not, have scammed me. I was hoping that the experienced members on here could offer some advice re the 'map' that I have on the car - looks like standard torque but slightly increased bhp - does this look odd?


This is where hindsight comes into play a "good" remapper will log/RR your car before and after the map to show you there big boy aren't we clever.

Temps can make a massive difference what were you expecting.

Get a mate to call and ask what they can expect from the map.


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks - unfortunately the mapper 'lost' the original dyno info in the THREE weeks he had the car. (Told you there was a problem!) my biggest concern is that although he has supposedly got over 30 bhp increase (wow) the torque is pretty much standard.
The short version of the story is I'm out £1300 (needed a new ECU as well.....supposedly) so either there was a genuine problem that needed sorting or I've been had. Just looking for some advice on what I've been told.

I'm going to try and sort this out, and report back. If the guy is a scammer then at least I can pass the info on.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pae said:


> Thanks - unfortunately the mapper 'lost' the original dyno info in the THREE weeks he had the car. (Told you there was a problem!) my biggest concern is that although he has supposedly got over 30 bhp increase (wow) the torque is pretty much standard.
> The short version of the story is I'm out £1300 (needed a new ECU as well.....supposedly) so either there was a genuine problem that needed sorting or I've been had. Just looking for some advice on what I've been told.
> 
> I'm going to try and sort this out, and report back. If the guy is a scammer then at least I can pass the info on.


To be honest, something doesn't seem right. If he/they buggered up the ECU then that's their problem to fix/replace - completely at their cost. With the car being a 2011 model, I would think it very unlikely to be a problem with the unit - I would be pretty certain that it had been damaged by them.

I would be asking why on earth they needed the car for 3 weeks. A remap with the associated RRs should be complete within a morning/afternoon easily.

I just looked at the website where I think you had it done - I have to say it is unprofessional with spelling mistakes and poor grammar - and that is the "home" page !

The fact that they have "lost" the dyno data sounds very convenient ...

Hope you get it sorted. 
Please let us know how you get on.

Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Pae said:


> Thanks - unfortunately the mapper 'lost' the original dyno info in the THREE weeks he had the car. (Told you there was a problem!) my biggest concern is that although he has supposedly got over 30 bhp increase (wow) the torque is pretty much standard.
> The short version of the story is I'm out £1300 (needed a new ECU as well.....supposedly) so either there was a genuine problem that needed sorting or I've been had. Just looking for some advice on what I've been told.
> 
> I'm going to try and sort this out, and report back. If the guy is a scammer then at least I can pass the info on.


Power is torque multiplied by revs. It is difficult to get an extra 30 Bhp without increasing torque , via a remap only. Would need major work to make the engine rev much higher.

I would instigate a chargeback on your credit/debit card as you clearly haven't got what you paid for. And £1300? You could have had a superchips remap for almost a grand less that would give you 214bhp.

http://www.superchips.co.uk/curves/VAG% ... %20160.pdf


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys - nice to get some good responses.

Just for info, the 3 weeks and the extra cost came about because of the 'knackered' ecu and waiting for a replacement, plus a trip to the local Audi dealer for a PIN code to activate the new ECU(!?!?!?!)

I suspect I was scammed, the original quote was £375 for remap plus 3 dyno runs. Then the ecu failed, then it needed Bosch and Audi help, plus a new ECU from Germany ( which I bought direct ) Garage charged £625, and the new ECU was £700.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pae said:


> Thanks guys - nice to get some good responses.
> 
> Just for info, the 3 weeks and the extra cost came about because of the 'knackered' ecu and waiting for a replacement, plus a trip to the local Audi dealer for a PIN code to activate the new ECU(!?!?!?!)
> 
> I suspect I was scammed, the original quote was £375 for remap plus 3 dyno runs. Then the ecu failed, then it needed Bosch and Audi help, plus a new ECU from Germany ( which I bought direct ) Garage charged £625, and the new ECU was £700.


With the car being 2011, it must have just been out of warranty?
Was the car running oddly before taking it for a remap?

Another thought, on my Golf GTi, the ECUs were locked as from 2011 to dis-courage meddling. The ECU has to be physically removed and opened to map it-normally map can be plugged in and loaded. Just a thought. It is likely the same with yours being a 2011 model


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds dodgy tbh unless there was any obvious sign before you took it there that the ECU was dodgy. If not then you have to suspect that they fecked up!

Do you know if the map was applied via the OBD port, or whether they had to break into the ECU which is the case with some later models, including mine which is the prime reason I've avoided remapping.


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep - just out of warranty. No problems with car beforehand, just hungry for a bit more grunt!

According to garage, car had already been badly mapped which caused all the problems when he tried to install new map - couldn't even restore to standard, and ecu refused to do anything so car laid up until I got new ecu. New ecu needed to go to Audi for PIN entry (?) then was remapped to specs as posted. My 20-20 hindsight is 'wish I hadn't bothered' but I'm trying to get some evidence to go back to the guy for a refund or get trading standards involved.

Latest ecu so they had to break in to remap.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm. Basically they can't substantiate any of this story they're giving you.


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Got it in one.....

So I need something concrete to go back with, but it' s looking like that could be difficult.....


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Call me cynical but I suspect things started to wrong when they opened the original ECU. I could be wrong of course, but I'd feel the same as you were it my car. Try Trading Standards as you suggest, or perhaps get the car independently dyno'd to see if it has the extra 30 bhp they claim, but typically TTs dyno a little more BHP OEM than Audi claim.

Good luck!


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm finding this thread distressing - £43 per extra bhp is crazy. Do you have a warranty period on it so you can demand your money back? Do they still have the original ECU? If so - can you get it back from them to get it checked out by someone else?

I know you didn't want to name them, Pae - but it looks to me like you used Durham Remaps. The reviews on their FB page are mainly positive... https://www.facebook.com/durham.remaps

You may have just become unlucky, but I'm concerned as to why they had to charge you for a new ECU when it broke in their possession. Do you have any terms and conditions?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Harsh reality is you have been scammed, A new ECU unless it was "Bricked" by them then the old one would have been able to be mapped.

There is a reason all the big tuners invest heavily in development, just had a look at their page and testimonials oh 404 page not found.

This would worry me!

What warranty do you offer?
As we change nothing on your car other than a software map, there is nothing for us to give a warranty on other than the contents of the software against corruption and faults which we do offer a lifetime guarantee on. If for some obscure reason you suffer a problem, we will do our utmost to help you including returning your car to standard for any testing. We offer 10k mechanical breakdown cover, 30k miles or 12 months whichever comes first offered with every remap as we are so confident our software upgrade wont harm the vehicle in any way.

I would ask for the ECU back and have it bench tested by an expert, I would also ask for all the logs relating to your car inc all the invoices from Bosch and Audi, this will tell you for sure there is defiantly a new ECU in there

As has been said I would ask for you old ECU and all of your money back, by the sounds of things they have down nothing but fleece you


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

robokn said:


> [...] just had a look at their page and testimonials oh 404 page not found.


Here it is http://web.archive.org/web/201312171701 ... timonials/ - THE MOST untrustworthy kind of reviews! You need a comments section for true reviews - not ones which the webmaster uploads himself. Mr L, Mr P, Mr R, Mr J, Mr J.R... :roll:


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

@robokn - yes it worries me as well that's why I raised the thread. They do have loads of positive feedback so seemed ok on the face of it.

@ richmcveigh - first thing I did was ask for the old ecu, and I'm off to 'talk' to them today about what they've done.

If I had to guess, I'd say that they bricked the old ecu as they couldn't get round the lock on these later units. They told me that the ecu had been badly mapped by somebody else previously to cover this up. The new ecu was fitted with standard map (they didnt take a chance of bricking another one) and then they 'adjusted' the dyno to show better bhp. What they couldn't seem to cover up was that the torque figure was still standard i.e. 250Nm .

There are a few bad comments on facebook from people with similar stories - I've messaged them as it could all be evidence for Trading standards. Apparently charging for a service that was not supplied is a CRIMINAL offence, so we'll see where this goes.

In the meantime it might be a good idea if no-one uses this company!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

You really need the original ECU - I'll put money on it that it has been "disposed" of ! I would push like crazy to get this - it came from your car and is therefore *YOUR* property

If you can get it, it will confirm whether the ECU had been previously badly mapped (unlikely) but also give evidence as to what has since been done to it by your tuners.

Another option you have, I would contact the previous owner(s) to see if they had the car mapped and if so, by whom.

To be honest - my money would be on the fact that the car was standard and not mapped.

Since your car has been mapped (or alledgedly not), does it actually feel any different to drive ? If it has been mapped, it should feel significantly different than to beforehand.

Contacting the other people that have left bad feedback seems to be a good idea. Some won't be arsed to reply but I'm sure some will - this could well help to build a bigger picture.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Totally agree, I would be building a case against them, I think they have F'ed you over be strong and factual


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Pae said:


> Look - how helpful do you think it is to point out that hindsight is a wonderful thing?
> 
> I have asked a couple of simple questions because I may have been duped. i joined this forum thinking that it may be a useful resource for TT owners, but so far I've had one useful response and the rest have been ' I told you so.'
> 
> Thanks guys.


Fuk hindsight.

Whats the point of using a forum with all of its knowledge and then go to a back street chimp. Less hindsight and more common sense. You see it daily "remap for £249" c'mon, really.

Sorry if your not getting much constructive help, but if a man walks into a burning fire and moans that he got burnt you kind of have to think he is either deluded or well, without being rude........

Bottom line the original ECU is yours. If it was me id ring the police and report a theft. I would then be on the phone to my lawyer. Of course you could ask for there registered insurance, which im sure they have......... 

The least you could do is name the company to help protect others. A forum is a place to share, discuss and mentor.

To add to the melting pot after looking into their company finances they are in debt by over £100k to which they are classed as a high risk company barely trading...


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Man... that sounds like a bit of a nightmare.

Did they call you to say your car needed extra work and seek your permission to proceed and incur further costs?

If they quoted you £300 odd and then presented you with a bill for £1300 then that's clearly unacceptable.


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks again suzuka - really helpful....

If you read the other posts, then this company do have some good feedback ( unfortunately I do not have the access to the company accounts) - please don't post if you can't be helpful.

As regards the ECU, I do have it back. Having visited the garage this morning and got a frosty reception, I am willing to confirm that it is Durham Remaps.

This is now in the hands of Trading Standards, and anywhere else I can go to try and get my money back.


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

Just my 2p's worth since I had an APR map on Monday.

I helped the guy to do it, I enjoy getting my hands dirty so it was a good experience, and he was happy to show me how it was done.

My car is a 2011 model, so first step was OBD in the car to see if could be programmed that way - I knew it couldnt but he had to check first.

Next step, wiper Arms off, scuttle and pull out the ECU.

It had security bolts on the cage that connects the plug to the ECU- so they have a slot cut into them so they can be unscrewed.

That done, unplug and take the ECU onto the bench.

Open up, check which version it is (there are lots!) and locate the boot pin.

(short) the boot pin and then write the map to the ECU.

Test.

Place back in car (cross fingers) start car, road test.

Re-seal the ECU, back in the cage and then new bolts.Reassembly is the reverse of removal.

Their Rolloing Road was having its 3 phase power supply relocated so I had the Stock, 95, 98 and valet maps put on it so when it is up and running we can log standard and 98 ron maps.

From talking to him, the only way to fry the ecu is not activating the boot pin properly or not writing the map properly, with the APR map they take the standard and save it, so if there are problems it can be re-written.

Sounds like they havent done a particularly good job on it.

The damaged ECU would boil my pi$$ as its clearly their fault....

J


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Jasons.

I did ask the guy about the 'locked' ecu before I took the car in and he assured me he'd done loads, they had all the latest gear etc. etc. I knew it couldn't be done via OBD and he appeared to as well.

I might take the old ECU to another mapper to see if he can do anything with that one.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pae said:


> I might take the old ECU to another mapper to see if he can do anything with that one.


And find out what has been done with it - it will record each time it has been "flashed". You may be able to get important data from it......

It is may even be possible to see if it did indeed have a "dodgy" map on it before taking it in....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sure James had a look on companies house where you can find these details, he does have a point if a little harshly put

Trading Standards are a waste of time been there before on a case of a lot more money and got no where ending up settling out of court as did quite a few others, google JUMBROLLY rip off merchant judge even said so, still got no where, just to manage your expectations


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't really expect to get anywhere, but I'm damned if I won't try...

Even giving it a go through card company chargeback scheme


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Pae said:


> I don't really expect to get anywhere, but I'm damned if I won't try...
> 
> Even giving it a go through card company chargeback scheme


Quick search reveals that they are part of cathedral motors.

And their only director is a Mr Ian Philips of 2 lapwing court, haswell, DH6 2BQ

Just in case you want to pop round and have a chat.

Their credit rating is 0. As the company is financially valueless.


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks carrock, very useful.
Mr. Philips is indeed the chap that did the remap - unfortunately he is a VERY big bloke and after trying to speak to him today it's quite obvious he gets angry very easily.... Think I'll stick with the more legal approaches.


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

If you could take it to (for example) an APR dealer- they can pop it on and see what comes up- if it hard to believe it was trashed so you can open it up and check the circuit board for signs of damage.

If it comes up as (okay), letter to them setting out your issues and what you expect in terms of rectification. Give them 10 days (or so) to respond. If nothings forthcoming, Letter Before Action, saying you will take them to small claims court then use Moneyclaim online.

However, as has been mentioned before, a co. with zero credit rating, & high debt means that it will mean nothing to them if you do win and a CCJ gets issued.

It wont cost you much to claim, but be prepared to get fcuk all out of it...

Hate to say it, and although you hear it on here all the time, why go cheap and to a not so well known mapper when APR and Revo do such good packages for the TT.

I do feel your pain, and hope you get it sorted fella.

J


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Pae said:


> Thanks guys - nice to get some good responses.
> 
> Just for info, the 3 weeks and the extra cost came about because of the 'knackered' ecu and waiting for a replacement, plus a trip to the local Audi dealer for a PIN code to activate the new ECU(!?!?!?!)
> 
> I suspect I was scammed, the original quote was £375 for remap plus 3 dyno runs. Then the ecu failed, then it needed Bosch and Audi help, plus a new ECU from Germany ( which I bought direct ) Garage charged £625, and the new ECU was £700.


And the cost of Revo and APR at the moment (with their summer 20% discounts) is not a huge leap more....

Shame.

Poor Car.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Suzuka your replies are quite valid
but stop being a wanker at the end of them


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Pae said:


> Thanks again suzuka - really helpful....
> 
> If you read the other posts, then this company do have some good feedback ( unfortunately I do not have the access to the company accounts) - please don't post if you can't be helpful.
> 
> ...


If you paid by CC a charge back may well be the best option open to you to get your money back.

Good luck.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

ratty said:


> Pae said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again suzuka - really helpful....
> ...


Yes. Legally, a credit card provider is jointly liable. Which means if the lard arse wheel clamper does wind his company up, your credit card provided is solely liable for the debt.

If you paid via debit card, instigate a section 28 claim.

Look on money saving expert website for details

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shoppi ... chargeback


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for the comments (especially Jamman's last reply!)

If anyone is interested I'll post back here if I get anywhere. Maybe my experiences may be able to warn / help others.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I think many of us would be interested in the outcome.

My suggestion would be as follows

Try the chargeback thing first

If not, take your old ecu to an established tuner and get an engineers report.

If this reveals that the. ECU was fried by Durham remaps, take them to court via money claim online.

I'd suggest getting a NWNF solicitor on board, as it is a it unclear whether they were negligent or in breach of contract. A bit of both in my opinion but legally needs to be one or the other.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Pae said:


> I don't really expect to get anywhere, but I'm damned if I won't try...
> 
> Even giving it a go through card company chargeback scheme


For debts over £600 once you have a CCJ against the firm, employ a Sheriff and for £60 they'll attend the firm's premises with a high court writ. See "the Sheriffs are coming" on the BBC.

I had to use the court bailiff with Npower as it was under £600 but they still got me my money.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

Pae said:


> Look - how helpful do you think it is to point out that hindsight is a wonderful thing?
> 
> I have asked a couple of simple questions because I may have been duped. i joined this forum thinking that it may be a useful resource for TT owners, but so far I've had one useful response and the rest have been ' I told you so.'
> .


That's why I don't post much on here because of the smart arse comments from a few. Wait for it....


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

jamman said:


> Suzuka your replies are quite valid
> but stop being a wanker at the end of them


Success is complacency, failure is a lesson learnt.

My comments may sound harsh and unjust, but, my comments (if not reacted to in anger) are 100% factual.

And to be fair i cannot believe this has happened to someone with a TT. We aren't talking about fiestas here!

It annoys me that with all the knowledge shared on this forum such topics still raise their head! I don't suggest people stop being creative and walk their own paths, but, with some things you just have to listen to the majority.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Pae said:
> 
> 
> > Look - how helpful do you think it is to point out that hindsight is a wonderful thing?
> ...


Don't break a habit :lol:


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Suzuka said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuka your replies are quite valid
> ...


I am sure it annoys the OP that he has found out the hard way, but not helpful for everyone to point out the error of his ways every post.

Better to post something constructive to help him to mitigate his losses....


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Suzuka - you seem wise beyond your years.....

FYI - I did try to find a 'recommended' mapper in this cultural wilderness that is the NE of England, but unfortunately could not, other than what seemed to be a reasonably well recommended place in Durham. (I.e. Durham Remaps) My logic was that I would rather have someone fairly local that I could easily go back to if I had problems, than travel further afield and chance problems that weren't easily rectified.

I know now (with wonderful 20-20 hindsight) that it was a bad decision, but I don't need prats like you telling me the bleeding obvious.

I've tried to politely suggest you keep your 'told you so' comments off this topic, but you just can't resist can you.

Of course, you seem to be so perfect that you have never made a mistake or a bad decision, so never needed to ask advice of others who might be able to help.

I realise that you are a senior member on here, but if this represents the quality of your posts I hope no-one thinks that they should pay any attention to you.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> Suzuka your replies are quite valid
> but stop being a wanker at the end of them


Jamman, you always crack me up :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mwad said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuka your replies are quite valid
> ...


You're welcome :wink: Say it as I see it


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Pae said:


> FYI - I did try to find a 'recommended' mapper in this cultural wilderness that is the NE of England, but unfortunately could not, other than what seemed to be a reasonably well recommended place in Durham. (I.e. Durham Remaps).


What about this REVO dealer in Sunderland, about ½ hour away

http://www.theperformancecentre.co.uk


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

jamman said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


This i like.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


You always do  
Never ceases to make me grin


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

The Sunderland mapper was a 'Sedox' place when I did the original search around, so didn't seem to be much different to Durham Remaps.

Anybody here got any feedback on 'The Performance Centre' or Revo in general before I end up wasting even more of my hard earned cash?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pae said:


> The Sunderland mapper was a 'Sedox' place when I did the original search around, so didn't seem to be much different to Durham Remaps.
> 
> Anybody here got any feedback on 'The Performance Centre' or Revo in general before I end up wasting even more of my hard earned cash?


How have you got on so far with the problems ?


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi there...i have just been reading the above thread and im sorry to hear about the issues that you have been having. We work very succesfully with other competitors having been trading since 1992 and are always happy to help...if you need us to look at your damaged ECU please feel free to pop in.


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh i forgot to say our email address is [email protected] and our contact number is 0191-3863422 just ask for Marc or Dan


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Turbopacs - unfortunately you seem to be just around the corner from Durham Remaps and I think if I do get any further work done it will have to be by someone recommended on here and just a little bit further away from where my last issues happened.

Sorry if this seems a little like I'm tarring you with the same brush, but I simply can't afford to keep chucking money at this....

Mwad - I'm using every route I can to get a refund... Chargeback on the credit card, direct contact with DR using Citzens Advice / Trading Standards, Complaint via 'Checked and Vetted' review site and complaint via 'Motorcodes' of which DR is a member. The Revo dealer reckons he can tell me what's been done to previous ECU - and also gave me some very good info. DR told me that they had to get the original data for the dead ecu from Audi - apparently Audi (and Bosch) will NOT give this information out to anyone other than Audi / Bosch dealers. Many other 'little white lies' coming out of the woodwork now as well.

Even if I don't get anywhere I'll make life difficult for them.....


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Thinks like this really put me.off getting my motor.mapped. that and maybe needing a new clutch and bent rods etc....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

I completly understand....who ever worked on your vehicle...names are not important will have had to have read the original data in the first place and then created a modified file.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

manikm said:


> Thinks like this really put me.off getting my motor.mapped. that and maybe needing a new clutch and bent rods etc....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


WHY just go to a reputable tuner and you will be fine, there is a reason big tuners are still around as the eliminate as many variables as possible BEFORE releasing a map


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Turbopacs said:


> Hi there...i have just been reading the above thread and im sorry to hear about the issues that you have been having. We work very succesfully with other competitors having been trading since 1992 and are always happy to help...if you need us to look at your damaged ECU please feel free to pop in.


Turbopacs....

How did you come to hear about this thread, only joining the forum today? A stones throw from the shitty cowboy "Durham remappers".

Seems slightly odd to me?


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

I was pointed to this thread as we have customs in with similer tails and have been on the receiving end of it too !! Im not interested in the politics but its a shame when people have these problems...this is what we have been doing since the early 90s and its our passions so keen to help if we can


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pae said:


> Mwad - I'm using every route I can to get a refund... Chargeback on the credit card, direct contact with DR using Citzens Advice / Trading Standards, Complaint via 'Checked and Vetted' review site and complaint via 'Motorcodes' of which DR is a member. The Revo dealer reckons he can tell me what's been done to previous ECU - and also gave me some very good info. DR told me that they had to get the original data for the dead ecu from Audi - apparently Audi (and Bosch) will NOT give this information out to anyone other than Audi / Bosch dealers. Many other 'little white lies' coming out of the woodwork now as well.
> 
> Even if I don't get anywhere I'll make life difficult for them.....


Thanks for the update - hopefully you will get sorted - best wishes for that.
I'm glad Revo can give you some info of the ECU history - this could prove to be very important.

Please keep us informed......


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

i can vouch for superchips. I had a remap on my 200bhp tfsi and the difference was startling

used bluefin and was able to take the map on and off as required

They have dealers in sunderland and newcastle

http://www.superchips.co.uk/locate-dealer

and the offer a 7 day money back guarantee and a warranty


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Turbopacs said:


> I was pointed to this thread as we have customs in with similer tails and have been on the receiving end of it too !! Im not interested in the politics but its a shame when people have these problems...this is what we have been doing since the early 90s and its our passions so keen to help if we can


Seems like a genuine offer of help to me and the OP needs all the help he can get. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys .... I'm chasing these up, but so far Revo in Sunderland sound like they know what they're talking about .... unless anyone here can tell me otherwise?

Turbopacs - if there is anything you can get from a quick look that won't cost me anything then I would be interested in popping in sometime.


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi there...yes feel free to pop in...im happy to be of some assistance...i think we have a brand new 2014 TT in tomorrow anyway...my contact number is 0191-3863422 ask for Marc..


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Turbopacs said:


> Hi there...yes feel free to pop in...im happy to be of some assistance...i think we have a brand new 2014 TT in tomorrow anyway...my contact number is 0191-3863422 ask for Marc..


OK thanks - will try and get in over next few days. 
Tony


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a nice gesture from Turbopacs


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

2014 Audi TT 1.8 TFSi DSG in for our Responsechip...mission acomplished...check out our Face Book update...lovely car to drive 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Turbo-PA ... 640?ref=hl


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

OK, so this is where we are at the moment....

I took up Turbopacs (Marc's) kind offer, and I have to say that he was extremely helpful, giving up almost two hours of his time checking my old ECU and talking me through what he knew about mapping TTs etc. 
It's obvious that this whole field of remaps is a minefield, and we could all be baffled by the smoke and mirrors surrounding this subject. Marc quite obviously knows his stuff, and seems a genuine guy who wants his customers to be happy with the work he carries out. He even had a brand new 1.8 TT there that he had just mapped for a customer - some lucky guy waiting to pick that one up will be happy!

If I had to advise anyone in the north east area I'd suggest they talk to Turbopacs. Btw Robokn, that Revo dealer used to be a Sedox dealer and there are some very bad reviews on other car forums about those guys.

Marc - I'll be looking to book mine in week after next so you can see what has been done with the ECU that's on the car now, and what you might be able to map onto it.....and thanks again.
Tony


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

My pleasure Tony. It was great meeting you and I hope I was of some assistance with your current issue. It was very spooky how we had the same vehicle in with the exact same ECU of 6 possibles !


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If he is using REVO maps there will be no issue, if he is altering them then there is a possibility


----------



## Pae (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't know the details Robokn, but There's a lot of bad comments on Golf gti forum and a Seat Cupra forum.

Seeing how it took me a while to find out about Durham Remaps, I thought I'd just throw the information into the pot and let folks make their own minds up about them.


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Tony...if you need to contact me please just call on 0191-3863422. Always happy to help


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> Turbopacs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there...i have just been reading the above thread and im sorry to hear about the issues that you have been having. We work very succesfully with other competitors having been trading since 1992 and are always happy to help...if you need us to look at your damaged ECU please feel free to pop in.
> ...


Jesus mate seems like you have some personal issues, some people are there to help, you know.


----------



## princealbert (Aug 15, 2014)

Tom_TTSline said:


> Suzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Turbopacs said:
> ...


To be fair, I jumped to the same wrong conclusion.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep same here very strange for this type
of thing to happen.


----------



## lewistaylor111 (Aug 23, 2014)

In my opinion I think the company that remapped your tt have either broke your ecu or not performed the remap correctly as I really doubt a 2011 plate ecu would fail but then again I could be wrong I would be asking them the questions why was it it broke and how !


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

lewistaylor111 said:


> In my opinion I think the company that remapped your tt have either broke your ecu or not performed the remap correctly as I really doubt a 2011 plate ecu would fail but then again I could be wrong I would be asking them the questions why was it it broke and how !


We know the Manufactures are trying to make it a lot more difficult to remap Cars without detection (Which is understandable with there Warranty) and it looks like more tuners are struggling with the Modern ECU's 3 failures on the RS3 Forum and that's with a reputable Tuner (Although in Fairness there are/have sorted the problems at there cost)
http://www.audirs3oc.com/clubhouse/topi ... -days-now/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

APR, don't seem good for RS3's getting mapped by that company


----------



## Turbopacs (Aug 12, 2014)

Just had a moment to post a follow up to this thread regarding the TT we had in. Second ECU brought to us was sucessfully programmed and then re-installed into said TT and has delivered the desired results...glad we could help..


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Top work. 
Thanks for updating


----------



## Durham Remaps (Sep 6, 2015)

Would like to point out that this Farcical episode is put to bed , and inform TT forum members of the actual truth !
Members who actually originally smelled something wasn't right about the whole thing were actually correct.
Marc Dellapina and his turbopacs workshop are actually around the corner from us , no love lost at all there as we have now done numerous remedial works on his mistakes which is very convenient it seems with this apparent "customer help" he offered to "tony" namely "PAE".
The TT in question actually had an electrical fault due to a cheap Chinese head unit installed and directly affecting the can bus and earth system of the said car .
Audi Wearside actually installed a new ECU in the car which "tony" was happy to have done as he said he had issues previous to this which indicated electrical problems on the car , Audi were unable to program the car which had to have auto electrical work carried out before it would accept any sort of programming !.
Again as sais doesn't anyone find it strange that this Dellapina character joins within a very short space of time in the events that occurred ?
He claims at the end "another ecu" was sourced and installed ! yes PAE confirms this was already done by audi ? ,his credit card company did indeed charge back , this was then reclaimed after evidence supplied by the Service Manager at Audi , and the electrical report carried out when they could install any programming to a brand new unit .
This is a very contrived story and now subject of legal proceedings for deformation , a clear and calculated attempt to muddy the waters by very unscrupulous people , some members I do think spotted this very early on .
This is the true account not a joint version of untruths presented and clearly an attempt to subvert actual events .

Ian Phillips 
MD 
Durham Remaps


----------

